# Alum 3/21



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

3 of us hit Alum for crappie yesterday...started off peckin at em, but eventually got into them pretty good. Not sure how many we caught, but we didnt keep anything under 10" (with the exception of 2 9's that swallowed). Pulled 2 LM's in the mix too, a white bass and a gill.

Took em either on minnows or vibees, with vibees catching the bulk. 8-13 FOW with 10 being the most consistant. Temps were 47-51 depending where we were.

The second attached pic, was the 3rd dead shad I hooked on a vibee in the mouth yesterday. freaky.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job Brandon...that shad is freaking scary.


----------



## OneMoreDoc (Apr 11, 2008)

"that shad is freaking scary" ...only because it hasn't had enough to eat... lol


----------



## Magilla (Apr 15, 2005)

I was wanting to get out on Tuesday, were you in the North end? Howard Rd?


----------



## Ray-Ray (Oct 21, 2007)

I think I saw you guys. I was right by the bridge with my girlfriend and her son. We caught a few cats and a pretty big Carp. One boat went by and the guys in it were just blabbing sexist comments toward my girlfriend. It was funny, I guess they did'nt think they were talking that loud. I look forward to getting back up there next weekend. Great day to fish.


----------



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

any word on when they are putting in the floating docks at the ramps?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We stayed south of 36/37. No idea about the docks, but it was a pretty easy launch/trailer at Cheshire.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Shakes, 

Nice job on the Alum Crappies, last time I was up there I couldnt find them. However I have put 8 or 9 FO's in the boat in the last 2 trips out.. Here is one from today.. Would love to bring this one to the scales on May 10th. This one was 15 3/4" and almost 3" thick.











Sow


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great Job Brandon uh that background look real familar . Sowbelly great work on the crappies. Matt got into a few as well. I decided to try for Saugeyes with Lonnie and managed only one little river saugeye on a jig. Here is pic 24" Male that weighed on digital at 4.6 pounds.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice Crappie! Were you using that new trolling motor with the optional chain saw blade that lets you get in all those places I'm afraid to fish.  I guess your going to have to show me how to get those big boys, it's been over a year since I put one in the boat over 13". I almost forgot be sure to ask Troy about my trophy I caught last night on a tube. It will help you figure out where all the deer go during deer season, apparently the one I caught tried to hold his breath to long.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Had a similar experience on Sunday. Dragged the canoe to howard rd. Got there early and bite was real slow. first fish was 11 and then nothing for about 1/2 hr. Then got onto a spot where I caught fish extremely fast. Couldn't keep 2 rods going at all. I was jigging minnies in 8 FOW and casting tubes with nibbles. The jigging picked up the most fish. In the last hour and a half I boated (or canoed) about 30. Kept 10 that were 10-11. No monsters.


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Shake and Sow. Good to see you guys got out and caught some.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

he's right, it is an easy launch at cheshire, that is unless your by yourself fishing from a fiberglass boat and some jackass parks his boat next to the ramp at the only possible place to tie off too and stands in the parking lot for 20 minutes talking to his buddy about where there going to fish while at the same time watching me run my boat aground 50 yards from the ramp. got to love inconsiderate people, but hey, the musky were biting so the day got better!


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

What size vibe's do you use for crappie? Colors?? You vertical jigging them or casting them? Thanks.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Not answering for Brandon but i use 3/16th and some 1/4 ounce colors chrome and blue,blue white,chatruese white,firetiger chartruese chrome,perch just about any color. You can get them casting slow rolling it back to you as well as marking crappies under you and suttle lifts at depth they are sitting at.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Crew, we were using 1/8 oz. Color didn't seem to matter. We started casting them and them ripping them back., but after a while we starting verticle jigging them. We were in about 10' of water.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Chopiq & Shake - Congrats on the Crappie - It is a little unusal for me not to have fished Alum yet this year but I forgot to get my new boat sticker. I just received it on Saturday so will probably head that way this weekend. I did manage to head over to Buckeye and catch a few eyes.

See you on the water.

Snyd


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

I swear to the almighty fish gods I'm going to catch a single fish on a vibee this season. I've had them in my tackle for 2 years and all that I've managed to catch are stickfish, rockfish and myself a time or two. I had 8. I'm now down to one, lone vibee... and it's silver. I keep reading that fish are tearing these things up, but I can't get a fish to bite one of mine to save my life. I've jigged, retrieved, deadsticked (?), drifted...


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh, great fish, by the way. Especially this early.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

spidey said:


> I swear to the almighty fish gods I'm going to catch a single fish on a vibee this season. I've had them in my tackle for 2 years and all that I've managed to catch are stickfish, rockfish and myself a time or two. I had 8. I'm now down to one, lone vibee... and it's silver. I keep reading that fish are tearing these things up, but I can't get a fish to bite one of mine to save my life. I've jigged, retrieved, deadsticked (?), drifted...


spidey, I don't have too much luck with them for crappie either, although I have caught a few. Every crappie I've caught on one has been 10 inches or better though. That being said, I just find other baits work better for me. Or I work better with other baits.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

On Alum All I can seem to catch is crappies so far this year, and I don't want them.


----------



## HawkWatcher (Sep 26, 2008)

I am personally looking forward to the crappie this year!


----------



## tr130 (May 14, 2008)

I love the Crappie fishing. Went out to Alum twice this week and fished hte docks of Hollenback. Caught 3 bass 12-14 inches, 6 crappie all between 9.5 and 12 inches and a catfish. just happy to be outside.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Spidey i am with you on the snagging and loseing the Vibees I cought an eye onone years ago and was shocked I remember cause I was like ok Ill let youin the water on my way back to the dock. Mine last for about 20 cast then i leave em onthe bottom of the lake, but i keep trying them i have a couple sonics that produce for me now and again guess i should try the vibees when they are produceing. But why change when somethingis produceing? oh it is all so confuseing lol and good job on the fish you guys , my trim switches should be here on friday so i will have them installed and the boat should be ready.


----------



## budda (Mar 21, 2009)

if you love crappie fishin check out buckeyecrappiechallenge.com
we fish 7 differnt lakes in ohio.this is a graet time.


----------



## budda (Mar 21, 2009)

what is may 10th?


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

try using cicadas they only have two hook trebles and produce very good action. In fact thats mostly what I use and have had good sucess especially so far this year.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with Wanda. I like the action of the cicadas, and the vibes treble hook occasionally get tangled together when they hit the bottom. I hadn't used the cicadas until recently, but I'm just more comfortable with them. They do get snagged so I prefer them from a boat. if I use them on shore I usually just kind of rip them through the water. It sucks to throw away $3.50 on a few casts so I pull them out when jig and minnow or jig and twister aren't producing.


----------

